# New Caparison C2 series info released.



## engage757 (Apr 5, 2013)

Caparison Guitars - C2 Series || NEW





































The Caparison Guitars C2 series, designed and made in Japan.

The idea behind the Caparison C2 series was to produce an instrument in Japan that still has the amazing playability and feel that makes Caparison Guitars so desirable but at a price that would appeal either to the guitarist looking for their first serious instrument, or the professional musician looking for a dependable, stable and great sounding second guitar to take out on the road


----------



## Zado (Apr 5, 2013)

WIll you merry me?


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 5, 2013)

I was just about to post these. Any idea where we can score one of these stateside?


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 5, 2013)

Wait, Made in Japan?

I might have to jump on these


----------



## wespaul (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm already buying this, no questions asked:


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 5, 2013)

wespaul said:


> I'm already buying this, no questions asked:



Between that and the HRG-QD I nearly shit myself when these popped up on facebook. I think I'm pretty much sold on the HRG-QD though.


----------



## -42- (Apr 5, 2013)

We have a winner, folks.


----------



## wespaul (Apr 5, 2013)

Nonservium said:


> Between that and the HRG-QD I nearly shit myself when these popped up on facebook. I think I'm pretty much sold on the HRG-QD though.



Depending on the price, I may have to get both.

I just need a price and a place to get them. Hopefully more places than just the axe palace get these in.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 5, 2013)

Heh, I was actually hoping Nick would have them. Get some BKP's and the guitar at the same time in spot, yes plz!


----------



## Polythoral (Apr 5, 2013)

Caparison just said they'd be around 1100-1200 euros in Europe.

Also, that blue Angelus is sex. So is the Horus.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 5, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> Caparison just said they'd be around 1100-1200 euros in Europe.
> 
> Also, that blue Angelus is sex. So is the Horus.



Good to know. Guess it's time to move some gear!


----------



## themike (Apr 5, 2013)

Is it me or do they look a little cheap for $1500-1600? Hopefully they play/sound good. I've always loved the Anglus shape....


----------



## jahosy (Apr 5, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Is it me or do they look a little cheap for $1500-1600? Hopefully they play/sound good. I've always loved the Anglus shape....



Yeh sounds abit steep considering you can score a used capa for the same price or less. 

Saying that the horus does look amazing!


----------



## engage757 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am thinking it may be cheaper. But that would be Logical. And we all know Caparison and Logic.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nonservium said:


> I was just about to post these. Any idea where we can score one of these stateside?



I guess contact Nick.


----------



## Otaru (Apr 5, 2013)

God damn I love that headstock.


----------



## Jemp (Apr 5, 2013)

Next axe is gonna be a Caparsion....just don't know if I should wait and buy the normal line, or buy the c2 series now hmmmmm can't decide  that HRG-QD really looks awesome damn 
*
*


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am goin to call Nick tomorrow about these, too much interest invested in these


----------



## MFB (Apr 5, 2013)

More Floyd equipped Caparison super strats?  Us hard-tail users can dream.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Apr 5, 2013)

DAYUM!! They look awesome!!
But no maple D: ???


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Apr 5, 2013)

engage757 said:


>


Finally someone doing offset inlay dots right.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Apr 5, 2013)

Was super good news finding out they will still be made in Japan too. Dayummm


----------



## Swordfish (Apr 5, 2013)

jahosy said:


> Yeh sounds abit steep considering you can score a used capa for the same price or less.
> 
> Saying that the horus does look amazing!



Bear in mind Europe has a 20% sales tax included in their prices, that'll be $1,200 to $1,300 ish in the USA where prices are advertised excluding sales tax. They also mentioned that on Facebook.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 5, 2013)

These look great. For around $1200 would be pretty damn sweet. Funny how they come with better pickups than the real Caparisons


----------



## oneblackened (Apr 5, 2013)

yellowv said:


> These look great. For around $1200 would be pretty damn sweet. Funny how they come with better pickups than the real Caparisons



I'd get one for $1200. These look like they're sort of the same idea as LTD Elites, meaning similar quality for considerably less.


----------



## jahosy (Apr 5, 2013)

Swordfish said:


> Bear in mind Europe has a 20% sales tax included in their prices, that'll be $1,200 to $1,300 ish in the USA where prices are advertised excluding sales tax. They also mentioned that on Facebook.



Ahh good to hear if that's the price range!


----------



## gunch (Apr 5, 2013)

Considering what they want for Ibanez Premiums this isn't so bad.

I'd get the Angelus _If I could make up my damn mind for a McCarty-like _


----------



## oneblackened (Apr 5, 2013)

I want one of those Angelus.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 5, 2013)

Damn, either an LTD Elite or a Caparison E2... Y u do dis, Japan?


----------



## Chuck (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh my gawd...

*checks savings account funds*


----------



## HellGamer666 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ah, looks awesome! Been dying for a Caparison ever since I saw Joe Cochi from Within the Ruins playing adopt one. The Japanese models look really, really nice!


----------



## oneblackened (Apr 6, 2013)

Rumor has it that the black Angelus C2 is $1000 MAP (I heard that from Nick at TAP. Asked on their FB page)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2013)

If that's true, then I fucking need it.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 6, 2013)

Ugh, I want one. That's awesome.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 6, 2013)

The DEG-E-HH!!! Want. Hmm... BKP's for the Strictly 7 or save some more and get that...


----------



## yellowv (Apr 6, 2013)

If the Angelus is going to be $1000 I will have to get one. Swap out the 81/85 for a 57/66 set and profit.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 6, 2013)

This





With passives please.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 6, 2013)

If the prices are right, then that's great, but I'm still waiting for a double cut in Fender scale.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 6, 2013)

The Horus and the Angeluses (Angeli?) are lovely, but will they do a cheaper version of the Mattias Eklundh fixed bridge one - the Apple Horn Jazz?

I'd sell my own heart for one if that happened.


----------



## feilong29 (Apr 6, 2013)

I think if they came with ebony fretboards and no inlays, I would take a stab at one; overall, I'd rather just get a used, real Caparison


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 6, 2013)

Depends on the price point. That 1200&#8364;ish guitar segment is full to bursting already. Those have over Ibanez they come with brand pickups, except for those Iron Label things.


----------



## jordanky (Apr 6, 2013)

The ones I have seen and played were definitely awesome for ^^^ that price but the Caparison rep guessed that MAP would be around $1600, and I also don't think they were made in Japan. However, this was at NAMM almost three months ago and I'd say some things have changed since then. Here's to hoping that they are on the lower end of the scale because they were really awesome!


----------



## jahosy (Apr 7, 2013)

From the official Caparison forum:



> Originally Posted by caparisonforum
> Although the prototypes (pictured) that were on display at NAMM and will be at Frankfurt were made in China, it looks as though they will now be produced in Japan



Think they have taken their feedbacks seriously to make such a move. It'll be great if true


----------



## engage757 (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone seen one for sale yet?


----------



## Jack Secret (Apr 8, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Wait, Made in Japan?



Weren't Caps always made in Japan? In fact, lemme kick a little Cap love into the thread....

My most beloved TAT Special Amber!


----------



## engage757 (Apr 8, 2013)

Jack Secret said:


> Weren't Caps always made in Japan? In fact, lemme kick a little Cap love into the thread....
> 
> My most beloved TAT Special Amber!



Yeah but these were speculated that production would be in China. I bet they are made with the Ltd Elites. I would be interested in finding that out.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 8, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Yeah but these were speculated that production would be in China. I bet they are made with the Ltd Elites. I would be interested in finding that out.



Well the LTD Elites are still made by ESP themselves, I wonder if these are contracted out to FGN or some one else.


----------



## jahosy (Apr 8, 2013)

Jack Secret said:


> My most beloved TAT Special Amber!


 
Man .. wished they would bring the TAT special back. 

Even if its in the C2 line!


----------



## engage757 (Apr 8, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Well the LTD Elites are still made by ESP themselves, I wonder if these are contracted out to FGN or some one else.



I bet a lot of it is outsourced though.


----------



## geofreesun (Apr 9, 2013)

no maple board&#65311;&#65311;&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## engage757 (Apr 9, 2013)

geofreesun said:


> no maple board&#65311;&#65311;&#65281;&#65281;



ah, welcome to Caparison. 

Stay awhile.


----------



## Skullet (Aug 6, 2013)

Any word on when these will be on sale ?


----------



## LetsMosey (Aug 6, 2013)

This one would make a great companion for my KE-1... what do you think?


----------



## HanShock (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't tolerate its inlays with devil head...


----------



## NeglectedField (Aug 6, 2013)

My mate's just taken delivery of that natural one.


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice but why don't any natural finishes exist?


----------



## Metal-Box (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Curt (Aug 7, 2013)

That black angelus is begging for gold hardware and brushed gold 57/66's.


----------



## jordanky (Aug 7, 2013)

I need another Cap in my life :/


----------



## Pat_tct (Aug 7, 2013)

finally there is a caparison that actually can afford one day.
sadly no hardtails or ebony boards. but i don't care.

the blue one with the angled single coil is pure sex.


----------



## goth_fiend (Aug 7, 2013)

I was totally pumped for that hrg-qd...till I saw the scale length, 25 1/2" or bust, damn pretty guitars though


----------



## purpledc (Aug 7, 2013)

engage757 said:


> I bet a lot of it is outsourced though.




Got proof?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 7, 2013)

If he gets unbanned, I'd like to see it. 

I think he said that because of the stories of Edwards guitars supposedly being partially made in China.


----------



## Curt (Aug 7, 2013)

This thread really make me want an applehorn again. :/


----------



## Zado (Aug 23, 2013)

Any news 'bout C2 models? anyone?


----------



## McBrain (Aug 23, 2013)

Zado said:


> Any news 'bout C2 models? anyone?



From their Facebook page: _"We will have more details, photos and availability info on the Caparison C2 Series in October"_


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Aug 23, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Finally someone doing offset inlay dots right.



The positioning of the dots on the Horus is pure genius (since it follows where a guitarist's eyes sort of naturally fall while playing).


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Aug 23, 2013)

When these come out, I will FIND a way to get one in South Africa. No expense spared. Was GASing hard for an Ibanez RGA 121 but, this has taken it's place. 








This one has my name all over it.


----------



## Kaappari (Aug 28, 2013)

That bass intriques me.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 3, 2013)

any updates on these? i checked the caparison website and theres nothing we dont already know yet


----------



## Alphanumeric (Nov 3, 2013)

The blue H-S is lovely, but

No hardtail no care :I


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 5, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> any updates on these? i checked the caparison website and theres nothing we dont already know yet



Soon. Probably available around NAMM time. Still waiting to get the final details from Caparison but I'll post more when I know. What I can say is (if people don't already know this), these will be made in Japan, not Korea like originally planned.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Nov 6, 2013)

Part of me thinks those are awesome and part of me is screaming: wtf no clock inlays? 

The thing is that most caparison are not exactly as ridiculously expensive as some people think. I don't necessarily think they *have* to get a cheaper line going, it's a high quality instrument at a very competitive price. What's wrong with that keeping it that way?

If I think about it from a business perspective though, it's definitely a smart move for them but from the perspective of a player that loves what they do I just hope that they don't whore out their brand and turn it to crap. Having said that, I'd love to play one!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2013)

somniumaeternum said:


> The thing is that most caparison are not exactly as ridiculously expensive as some people think.



How well does your job pay? 

More people can afford guitars that are $900 - $1300 instead of guitars that are $2000 - $2500. Pretty obvious. I think it's about time Caparison offers their take a budget line of guitars.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Nov 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How well does your job pay?
> 
> More people can afford guitars that are $900 - $1300 instead of guitars that are $2000 - $2500. Pretty obvious. I think it's about time Caparison offers their take a budget line of guitars.


 
That's not what I'm saying at all. 2k is 2k, but I'm not sure why Caparisons have a reputation of being so cost prohibitive compared to most of the competition, when they're usually less expensive than a lot of the ESPs, EBMM JPs, Mayones, etc. etc. It just seems that they get a bad rap for it while others don't. Either way, doesn't even really matter - whatever allows them to continue making them works for me


----------



## arcadia fades (Nov 6, 2013)

ridiculously excited about these now.


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Nov 6, 2013)

Is it me or is that truss cover very rough? ^

Either way i'm excited!


----------



## arcadia fades (Nov 6, 2013)

ElasticPancakes said:


> Is it me or is that truss cover very rough? ^
> 
> Either way i'm excited!




nah that will be the peel away sticker cover thingy you take off new guitars


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Nov 6, 2013)

Ah okay cool, I was hoping that was the case. Those are some sexy headstocks.


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Nov 6, 2013)

Does not the pics on the first page appear to look disgusting considering Caparison`s reputation? I mean: where the f... are clock inlays(one of the main features besides devils tail and top craftmanship)!? Even an 400 euro Epiphone has something more than bloating white plastic dots. Some kind of simplified non-abalone off-center ovals(or clocks) would look and sell much successfully. And they would not cost significally more to produce I suppose.

Is anyone with me? 

edit:
that blue headstock pictured above looks TOO good. Must consider a payment plan...


----------



## Swordfish (Nov 8, 2013)

There's more info on these over on the Caparison forum.
http://www.caparisonforum.com/forum/showthread.php?4837-Caparison-C2-Series


----------



## Metalguy (Dec 23, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> If the prices are right, then that's great, but I'm still waiting for a double cut in Fender scale.



Isnt the Joel Stroetzel model 25.5?


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 23, 2013)

How much and who do I give my money?!?!


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd blow quite a few homeless men for that C2 Horus.


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 23, 2013)

looks sweet. now we have to hear the final price.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 23, 2013)

The edges of that trussrod cover look really rough, not just the top edge.


----------



## purpledc (Dec 23, 2013)

loqtrall said:


> I'd blow quite a few homeless men for that C2 Horus.




Why blow a few homeless men when you could blow one guy with a decent income? I know this is the time for giving but for christs sake you could blow 20 homeless guys and still be $5 short on a set of Ernie balls. You cant just go around S'ing D for every guitar you like. But hey, its your mouth. Im just sayin thats a lot o' cock for no return on your investment.


----------



## Swordfish (Dec 24, 2013)

Haha!

They have actually put a load of updated photos and specs on their website. They are looking much better than the earlier photos, quite excited about these now!

Caparison® Guitars: Electric Guitar and Basses. - C2 Series || NEW


----------



## boroducci (Dec 24, 2013)

GAS never ends...


----------



## LetsMosey (Dec 25, 2013)

Looking good, can't wait to try one!


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 25, 2013)

Someone buys one of each so I can get them used. (Done buying asian guitars new, resale value sucks with them)


----------



## purpledc (Dec 25, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Someone buys one of each so I can get them used. (Done buying asian guitars new, resale value sucks with them)




honestly the resale value on damn near everything sucks these days. The only guitars that seem to hole their own are the flavor of the week brands and even then you better know when to get out from under them.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 26, 2013)

...and Gibsons.


----------



## Rossness (Dec 27, 2013)

where's the c2 tat?


----------



## Forkface (Jan 16, 2014)

any news on these? prices, release date? I am pretty much in love with that blue and her 27 frets


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 16, 2014)

Forkface said:


> any news on these? prices, release date? I am pretty much in love with that blue and her 27 frets



Caparison said "Pricing will really depend on your region because of variations in local sales and import taxes, but as a guide they will be about $1,299 - $1,479 USD (*excluding* sales tax) in the USA, and about 1,199 - 1,369 Euro (*including* sales tax) in Europe." (Caparison Forum, 2013)


----------

